# 'Open trunk' button doesn't work



## lowelln1618 (Aug 27, 2009)

Some info:

Hatch opens with the fob. 

Painful to have to turn the car off to open hatch. 

2002 Jetta wagon.

Now, i've torn open the driver side door and pulled the switch out. (was not easy, for me at least). :banghead: it looks fine. would replacing this fix the problem or is there some other electronic i'm not aware off along the line that could be a problem?

any help would be awesome!!!


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats not where your problem is... your problem is in the trunk unit.. Theres a plastic piece that sometimes breaks forgot the name.. 
try this one first its called the microswitch
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-on-MKIV-Jetta-(may-apply-to-Golf-GTI-as-well)


----------



## lowelln1618 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Got it fixed*

 Very happy that I managed to figure out what was wrong. I replaced the "Trunk Open" switch on the driver side door. Did the trick.


----------

